# planes that were lesser heard of.



## jrk (Aug 8, 2005)

heres a little something for peeps to cast an eye over.

http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/FWWjunkersD.htm


----------



## Smokey (Aug 8, 2005)

Heres a thread with some photos and links about the Junkers D1, CL1 and other aircraft

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1093&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=360






Junkers D1 1918
www.wwi-models.org


----------



## KraziKanuK (Aug 8, 2005)

Hannover CL.II and CL.III

http://www.constable.ca/HannoveranerC.htm

A CL.II. Note the 2 stabs/elevators.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 12, 2006)

What about the Avro 533 Manchester of WW1? It is hardly heard about and there seem to be few photos of it on the internet. It is a heavy bomber of WW1. Its later namesake the Avro 633 (think it was that number) Manchester became the Avro Lancaster with two engines and a small amount of design work.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2006)

How about the Sopwith Triplane?

I was pretty surprised to learn that Sopwith made such a thing. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

> Its later namesake the Avro 633 (think it was that number) Manchester



It was the 679........


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 17, 2006)

Jake said:


> How about the Sopwith Triplane?
> 
> I was pretty surprised to learn that Sopwith made such a thing. Oh well, live and learn.


The Fokker DR.1 was built in response to the Sopwith.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 4, 2006)

I was blown away when I learned the Spad mounted a 37mm cannon on one model!!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

who? you or the Spad?
I have Jane's Aircraft of World War I
it is a remake of the old "All the World's Aircraft" book

I've seen things like the Pfalz D.XXI
A nar-something Quadruplane
Triplane projects that lost to the Fokker Dr.I

Huge 5-engined Zeppelin aircraft (they were airplanes, not airships)


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 21, 2006)

I flew junkers in the game by Little Rockets called "Red Ace Squadron."

It's a neat plane, it may sound crazy but if you turn off the engine in the game it makes a great glider. It's also quite manuverable.


You can download a demo version of this pretty good game from Real Acade or buy it from them too.


----------



## R988 (Apr 26, 2006)

you weren't kidding about that spad with a 37mm (single shot hand loaded!) cannon. Must have been the inspiration for the P-39 

http://www.wwimodeler.com/storks/guy/s12.html


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 27, 2006)

Pfalz D.XII, source on right click




Pfalz D.III, a supplement to the Albatross series, source on right click




Zeppelin-Staaken R.XIV, Reisenflugzeug (giant airplane), soue on right click




Siemens-Schukert D.III, a plane almost as good as the Fokker D.VII, but few produed due to engine problems, source on right click


----------

